# Relojes Especiales Amphibian SE IV: Pripyat



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.)*

It appears our Spanish neighbor forum Relojes Especiales has started discussing their fourth Amphibian SE project, and this one is dedicated to Pripyat and the Chernobyl liquidators, featuring a nuclear theme and a full lume dial. It looks like there may be up to 250 watches, but signups are temporarily halted at 100 people until the finalized design is decided soon. I do not see an anticipated price listed, but it will likely be around $200 like previous editions. I am not a participant and can't answer all questions, I am only sharing for those who may be interested, you can follow along here: Proyecto Vostok RE SE IV


----------



## n0bby (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi,

This is fascinating and crosses over twin interests of mine, watches and the Chernobyl disaster! I’m guessing that - as this is the first I’ve ever heard of it, and I’m not a Spanish speaker - I have little chance of getting on the list for one of these. Although I’d love one. That caseback design is fantastic.

But I’m just as interested in the process behind the project. Is this something that Vostok only do for select clients, or can anyone order a limited run of custom designed watches?

I will now go and do my own research, but thought I’d post the question here in case anyone who knows more about this would like to add to the thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

How do you sign up?


----------



## n0bby (Sep 28, 2019)

You need to register first - but I can’t register because it includes a random question: Complete the phrase "With time and a ..."

I don’t know what this phrase is, I assume it’s a Spanish saying, and the answer needs to be in Spanish. So I’m stuck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

n0bby said:


> You need to register first - but I can't register because it includes a random question: Complete the phrase "With time and a ..."
> 
> I don't know what this phrase is, I assume it's a Spanish saying, and the answer needs to be in Spanish. So I'm stuck!


same problem here...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

n0bby said:


> You need to register first - but I can't register because it includes a random question: Complete the phrase "With time and a ..."
> 
> I don't know what this phrase is, I assume it's a Spanish saying, and the answer needs to be in Spanish. So I'm stuck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Duplicate..


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

n0bby said:


> You need to register first - but I can't register because it includes a random question: Complete the phrase "With time and a ..."
> 
> I don't know what this phrase is, I assume it's a Spanish saying, and the answer needs to be in Spanish. So I'm stuck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





RedFroggy said:


> same problem here...


Can you copy-paste the phrase in spanish please?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pregunta aleatoria:
"una vez al año no hace..."

I tried "daño" but it did not work ;-(


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> Pregunta aleatoria:
> "una vez al año no hace..."
> 
> I tried "daño" but it did not work ;-(


Hello RedFroggy

The correct answer should be "daño". I don't know why isn't working. Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## fugit cronos (Aug 16, 2017)

Great desing work of Cartaspersas. We are having fun with the project


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

They've been working on this since last September. It does look like they might go up to 250 pieces. They posted a sign up sheet on Feb 10 for participants 150-250, which says is open for sign ups until the 20th. I like that 160 case!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Also, I'm one of the three guys who are organizating this project. The project is already finished and only is needed to finish the interested list. 

Now we are confirming the interest of the first guys who enroled in the project long time ago, it's going to be 200 watches, and many are already confirmed. But during these days (maybe the 21 of February) we are going to open the list again to all those who want to sign up,until reaching 200. 

To protect the comrades who have been active in the project and who could not sign up for the list of interested before we closed it, registered members on RE forum before 01/02/2020 have priority to enrol. This priority last 2 days, then all have the same treatment 

If you have some questions, you can ask me, but i'm not native english speaker, so maybe it takes a little bit to respond, and maybe with some mistakes. If is general question i prefert to be asked here in this thread, to be visible to all who can be interested.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> They've been working on this since last September. It does look like they might go up to 250 pieces. They posted a sign up sheet on Feb 10 for participants 150-250, which says is open for sign ups until the 20th. I like that 160 case!


Hello Fergfour

Finally It will be 200 watches


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Victorv said:


> Hello Fergfour
> 
> Finally It will be 200 watches


Thanks Victorv for providing WUS this info!


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

With zero spanish lang. knowledge I registered and now part of the project long ago. google translate is my best friend

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up! Very nice project!

I'm interested in registering as well, but as I don't speak Spanish at all, I don't know how to do. Could someone help me with this please?


----------



## n0bby (Sep 28, 2019)

LOL! So I copy/pasted the word “daño” as the answer, but now the question has changed! I’m really keen to sign up for this, hut it’s not easy... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n0bby (Sep 28, 2019)

The new phrase is, “Once a year does not...” can anyone help with the answer to this one?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skipvel (Dec 6, 2017)

From my googling I think the phrase is "once in a while won't hurt" which I think is "una vez al año no hace daño" so daño should be correct. I should say I have NO knowledge of spanish.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

The incorporation of the nuclear symbol into the hour markers and the bezel is a brilliant concept.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Arizone said:


> It appears our Spanish neighbor forum Relojes Especiales has started discussing their fourth Amphibian SE project, and this one is dedicated to Pripyat and the Chernobyl liquidators, featuring a nuclear theme and a full lume dial. It looks like there may be up to 250 watches, but signups are temporarily halted at 100 people until the finalized design is decided soon. I do not see an anticipated price listed, but it will likely be around $200 like previous editions. I am not a participant and can't answer all questions, I am only sharing for those who may be interested, you can follow along here: https://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/proyecto-vostok-re-se-iv/
> 
> View attachment 14877845
> View attachment 14877847


Are you going to get one?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

tokareva said:


> Are you going to get one?


Probably not. Maybe I'll regret it later, who knows!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Well I tried to register like the others and used "daño" but it wouldn't work. I do like the look and readability of this watch, a lot. It would also probably be the closest I would ever get to Pripyat.


----------



## DuarteSantos (Jan 22, 2020)

I was able to register using the word daño. It worked for me. Try to write it and not paste it. I pasted first and did not work but when I wrote it worked out.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Very nice project!
> 
> I'm interested in registering as well, but as I don't speak Spanish at all, I don't know how to do. Could someone help me with this please?





n0bby said:


> LOL! So I copy/pasted the word "daño" as the answer, but now the question has changed! I'm really keen to sign up for this, hut it's not easy...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





n0bby said:


> The new phrase is, "Once a year does not..." can anyone help with the answer to this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





skipvel said:


> From my googling I think the phrase is "once in a while won't hurt" which I think is "una vez al año no hace daño" so daño should be correct. I should say I have NO knowledge of spanish.


Hello comrades

Can someone post a screeshot of the question? I'm spanish and the answer should be "daño", the phrase means that once in a year don't hurt


----------



## n0bby (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks all for trying to help. This is so frustrating- I think it could be a problem with Google translating the page? Who knows...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm guesing, your keyboard have the letter "ñ"? I don't know if other keyboards outside Spain have this letter, maybe is a folishness.

It should work "daño", not "dano"


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes...try to avoid missing the accent.
I think "tengo 20 años" and "tengo 20 anos" have entirely different meanings :-d :-d


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

https://spanish.typeit.org/


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I give up! That is the craziest site ever, now the question is "The one that brings the children of Paris" :-s

I had already decided against trying to get the Pripyat watch but was going to register on the site anyways in case they had something interesting in the future, but forget it. o|

* Edit:* Just out of curiosity who is " the one that brings the children of Paris" ? Brings them where?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

It's cigüeña but don't ask me why--rather ask Google if you really want to know.

This and the Spanish accent site provided earlier in this thread by a fellow forum member allowed me to successfully register.

EDIT: After having gone through the automated process including the random security sentence and the activation email I have now to be authorized by an administrator. Our fellow Spanish forum colleagues would deserve being made Honoured Former USSR Administrative Champions! Solo una broma chicos


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

tokareva said:


> I give up! That is the craziest site ever, now the question is "The one that brings the children of Paris" :-s
> 
> I had already decided against trying to get the Pripyat watch but was going to register on the site anyways in case they had something interesting in the future, but forget it. o|
> 
> * Edit:* Just out of curiosity who is " the one that brings the children of Paris" ? Brings them where?


Hello Tokareva, i'm so sorry that many comrades can't register on the spanish forum

The answer for your question is "la gaviota" o "gaviota" o "cigüeña" o "la cigüeña"

This is said to the kids when they don't understand from where they came. So we thell them that a seagull has brought them from Paris

Look at the letter "ñ" , don't write "n" and maybe the same with "ü" if it is cigüeña, no "u"


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I did it! I was able to register, thank you comrades Victor V and thewatchadude. Also thanks to comrade elsoldemayo for the Spanish keyboard :-!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The "final list" thread opened at midnight Spain time and less than 30 new people requested to add their names. Hopefully some latecomers were able to add their names and will be included.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

I was not able to register. I tried once, and apparently I guess a moderator did not add me to the forum. I just attempted to register again.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> The "final list" thread opened at midnight Spain time and less than 30 new people requested to add their names. Hopefully some latecomers were able to add their names and will be included.


aaaargh. Missed it.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

OrangeOrange said:


> I was not able to register. I tried once, and apparently I guess a moderator did not add me to the forum. I just attempted to register again.


Same for me. My account doesn't seem to have been activated by an administrator :/

So very nice from Comardes to inform us of the project but quite frustrating that this created expectations that were apparently hopeless from the very beginning and as a result quite frustrating.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Apparently my account hasn't been activated either, I can't post or make a profile. I haven't received the email yet to fully activate my account. But at least the hard part is done.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> aaaargh. Missed it.


I see you in the thread though, so you never know.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I see you in the thread though, so you never know.


Cheers but the 310 are accounted for on the spreadsheet.

I'm still fizzing about missing the Baikal....


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, i'm seeing that nobody ca register. 

So, if you want i can enrol you on the list with your WUS nickname. If someone wants, please feel free to PM and i enrol you


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> Cheers but the 310 are accounted for on the spreadsheet.
> 
> I'm still fizzing about missing the Baikal....


Those names were on the spreadsheet before the final list thread opened. Why would they open a thread at midnight for people to have an opportunity to sign up? Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Those names were on the spreadsheet before the final list thread opened. Why would they open a thread at midnight for people to have an opportunity to sign up? Maybe I'm missing something?


I'm struggling with this too.

I have a really rudimentary understanding of Spanish and really wish I knew it better.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, i'm seeing that nobody ca register.
> 
> So, if you want i can enrol you on the list with your WUS nickname. If someone wants, please feel free to PM and i enrol you


That is really generous of you.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> I'm struggling with this too.
> 
> I have a really rudimentary understanding of Spanish and really wish I knew it better.


Who's in or not isn't settled yet from what I can make out. There were multiple sign up lists over time. One forum member said: "there are 101 on the first list, if I'm not mistaken, and 57 on the second: 158 in total. There are 42 left.
And right now on the third list there are 16 confirmed. 26 left". Then they bring up the point that people change their mind and back out as time goes on, etc, even the possibility that Meranom will sell whatever unclaimed ones are left on the website. We'll just have to stay tuned for a while to see where things end up. If I see anything I'll mention it here.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> I'm struggling with this too.
> 
> I have a really rudimentary understanding of Spanish and really wish I knew it better.


I'm the same way with English...


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

it was a challenge to register at those forum )


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Some friendly advice, if you decide to participate in the Relojes Especiales forum (they have a very active Russian forum section among other things, not to mention a good sales forum) make sure you translate your postings to Spanish first using whatever online translator you like. When I was just starting out there I added a few postings in English (out of habit I guess) and was advised accordingly  But hey, it's a Spanish forum that's the way it should be


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Some friendly advice, if you decide to participate in the Relojes Especiales forum (they have a very active Russian forum section among other things, not to mention a good sales forum) make sure you translate your postings to Spanish first using whatever online translator you like. When I was just starting out there I added a few postings in English (out of habit I guess) and was advised accordingly  But hey, it's a Spanish forum that's the way it should be


totally agree, but online translators sometimes provided translation which is quite far from the idea which i want to express.

i already faced with that trying to translate from russian to spanish


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

detroie said:


> totally agree, but online translators sometimes provided translation which is quite far from the idea which i want to express.
> i already faced with that trying to translate from russian to spanish


Oh I know, after I see the result I have to cringe sometimes. I have the same problem with Russian on watch.ru as well. I usually preface whatever I'm saying with "I'm using a translator" lol.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't make the cut initially (200 pieces), but since then a few folks dropped out and I snuck in the back door! To any other WUS guys who tried to sign up, you never know, over the coming weeks you might move up too.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I didn't make the cut initially (200 pieces), but since then a few folks dropped out and I snuck in the back door! To any other WUS guys who tried to sign up, you never know, over the coming weeks you might move up too.
> 
> View attachment 14929917
> View attachment 14929921


 but you were right up there. I'm 11 places back.

Always the bridesmaid, never the bride


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> but you were right up there. I'm 11 places back.
> 
> Always the bridesmaid, never the bride


Just 5% of the 200 need to back out or not pay. It's possible.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Just 5% of the 200 need to back out or not pay. It's possible.


I'd worked out that percentage but was pessimistic.

You are optimistic. I'll go with that


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

What is the chance of joining now and getting a watch? Every time I see this post I want to join but then people say it is hard and not everyone will get it...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Odessa200 said:


> What is the chance of joining now and getting a watch? Every time I see this post I want to join but then people say it is hard and not everyone will get it...


I think the sign up phase(s) are over at this point. The 200 spots are accounted for and there are 50 or so more people on the wait list in case any of those 200 drop out for whatever reason.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Why can't they just increase the amount by 50-75 more, or however many they can sell?

I can understand a minimum requirement of watches but not a maximum :-s


----------



## skipvel (Dec 6, 2017)

Kotsov said:


> but you were right up there. I'm 11 places back.
> 
> Always the bridesmaid, never the bride


They must have special mathematics in Spain. I signed up 6 behind you and the final list shows me 25 behind you!! You still have a good chance of making it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tokareva said:


> Why can't they just increase the amount by 50-75 more, or however many they can sell?
> 
> I can understand a minimum requirement of watches but not a maximum :-s


Not sure why. Their last 2 projects, the Baikonur and Baikal, were also limited to 200.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Not sure why. Their last 2 projects, the Baikonur and Baikal, were also limited to 200.


Well I would ask them myself, however that site is rather challenging for me to say the least. The translator doesn't seem to be working and I'm constantly bombarded with advertising :roll:

I thought watch.ru was complicated, but it's easy compared to relojes especiales.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Odessa200 said:


> What is the chance of joining now and getting a watch? Every time I see this post I want to join but then people say it is hard and not everyone will get it...


Hello dear Odessa, now i think is hard to buy one. The waiting list is around 50 members.

The only way is in the sales corner, when we received, some people don't like It and the first months appears there frecuently

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

skipvel said:


> They must have special mathematics in Spain. I signed up 6 behind you and the final list shows me 25 behind you!! You still have a good chance of making it.


Hello skipvel, no special mathematics. New members in the forum from 01/02/2020 goes two days after registration opened.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

tokareva said:


> Why can't they just increase the amount by 50-75 more, or however many they can sell?
> 
> I can understand a minimum requirement of watches but not a maximum :-s


Hello tokareva

When the project finish there are some guys who are in the list but at the end don't responses. Las project (Baikal), 6 units of 200 were left without a buyer when we had committed to Meranom to buy the 200 watches

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Victorv said:


> Hello skipvel, no special mathematics. New members in the forum from 01/02/2020 goes two days after registration opened.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Sorry, I don't know if I explained myself well. I don't speak english normally

New registrations in the RE forum (as of 1/2/2020) will be added to the Pripyat list two days after the opening of the registration thread. On the third day everyone will have the same conditions

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks all. Given such complications I guess I will not have it. This is Ok. Way to many watches anyway....


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello tokareva
> 
> When the project finish there are some guys who are in the list but at the end don't responses. Las project (Baikal), 6 units of 200 were left without a buyer when we had committed to Meranom to buy the 200 watches
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Wot?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

tokareva said:


> Why can't they just increase the amount by 50-75 more, or however many they can sell?
> 
> I can understand a minimum requirement of watches but not a maximum :-s


Well we can't criticise. What about our project watch? First stone and all that...


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> Well we can't criticise. What about our project watch? First stone and all that...


Well in fairness, I complain all the time about these projects not increasing the number of watches for those who want one. If they are afraid of left overs it seems like they could make everyone pay in advance, but I won't second guess how it works.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

tokareva said:


> Well in fairness, I complain all the time about these projects not increasing the number of watches for those who want one. If they are afraid of left overs it seems like they could make everyone pay in advance, but I won't second guess how it works.


I agree with you. These are low value items in terms of cost.

But they mean a lot to the people involved. The planned numbers are too conservative. Get the risk underwritten by a few members.

I'd happily take any shortfall on the technochas if it went up to 300. I'd hold on to them and sell them as and when.


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

tokareva said:


> Why can't they just increase the amount by 50-75 more, or however many they can sell?
> 
> I can understand a minimum requirement of watches but not a maximum :-s


almost 100 participants already left from this project, there is no sure that 50 pc more will be bought by someone.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm No. 228 in the list, unlikely to make it. Hopefully I'll have the same luck as for the Slavamphibia project when I finished second on the waiting list and a fellow forum member contacted me to sell me his at cost as he finally didn't like it.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

I can't seem to find the list. Can anybody post the link to the list here? Thanks!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

OrangeOrange said:


> I can't seem to find the list. Can anybody post the link to the list here? Thanks!


I think this is it but there seems to be two final lists :think: so who knows :-s

https://www.relojes-especiales.com/...lista-final-relojes-especiales-se-4-a-506840/


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tokareva said:


> I think this is it but there seems to be two final lists :think: so who knows :-s
> 
> The first list of 200 are "in". Numbers 201-251 are in reserve if any of the 200 drop out.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is it but there seems to be two final lists :think: so who knows :-s
> ...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> Fergfour said:
> 
> 
> > Fergfour is correct as I understand it.
> ...


----------



## NeedfulThings84 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello how can i join the club? 😍


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

NeedfulThings84 said:


> Hello how can i join the club? 😍


Read this entire thread, and then visit the site linked to in the opening post.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Just 5% of the 200 need to back out or not pay. It's possible.


List doesn't seem to have changed for the last four months. You are still no.200.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> List doesn't seem to have changed for the last four months. You are still no.200.


Haven't seen any big news about the project lately. I bet some people have dropped out by now and they haven't updated the list. Like our packages, we just have to continue to wait.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Haven't seen any big news about the project lately. I bet some people have dropped out by now and they haven't updated the list. Like our packages, we just have to continue to wait.


Yes, like everything else.

I'm going to start wearing a calendar rather than a watch for the rest of the year.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeaaah ... What a terrible watch ... do drop out ...



Fergfour said:


> I bet some people have dropped out by now and they haven't updated the list..


So # 233 might get in & I can one ;-)


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi guys. Just curious. Is it correct to have such text about liquidator on a case back?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

What do you mean "correct" ?


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

For me this text sounds not like dedication or in memory of, it sounds like the owner of the watch took part as a liquidator of the accident. The same text is on the official plate.
That is how I understand it. May be I'm wrong, sorry if so.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe the intention was meant to honor/give tribute to the liquidators, not to deceive people into thinking the watch owner participated. By the way can you translate the caseback text ?


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

is it possible to still participate?! 
I would love to!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Bandido said:


> For me this text sounds not like dedication or in memory of, it sounds like the owner of the watch took part as a liquidator of the accident. The same text is on the official plate.
> That is how I understand it. May be I'm wrong, sorry if so.


If i remember well, Dimitry from Meranom send us the text


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I believe the intention was meant to honor/give tribute to the liquidators, not to deceive people into thinking the watch owner participated. By the way can you translate the caseback text ?


The intention - of course. I have no doubt, that the initiators are full of respect to the liquidators.

But they can be in some uncomfortable situation, because the translation is 
"a participant of the liquidation of the accident's consequences"

For example it can be a 
In "honor of" or "dedicated to" or "in gratitude".


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

lorroberty said:


> is it possible to still participate?!
> I would love to!


All watches are adjudicated comrade, but you can enrol the list on the reserve list


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Victorv said:


> If i remember well, Dimitry from Meranom send us the text


It is the exact quote from the official breast plate, as you can see. 
You can ask someone else about the perception of this text on a caseback of the watch and how it can be translated.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Bandido said:


> It is the exact quote from the official breast plate, as you can see.
> You can ask someone else about the perception of this text on a caseback if the watch and how it can be translated.


Ok, many many thanks comrade. So i'm going to ask dimitry about this

Thank you Bandido


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> List doesn't seem to have changed for the last four months. You are still no.200.


Hello Kotsov. There isn't any news because the watch is in production and we can only wait. The list has not changed because all watches are adjudicated. When it's time to pay, if someone leave the list we will update the list


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello dear Bandido

Rereading our conversation with Dimitry, he said the same as you. And he said that he would fix the text.

We don't have a photo of the correct caseback , so maybe you saw the incorrect one.

Thank you for your help comrade


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello dear Bandido
> 
> Rereading our conversation with Dimitry, he said the same as you. And he said that he would fix the text.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The only caseback I've seen is in the head of this topic with the text "участник ликвидации последствий аварии".
It is obvious for Russian that the caseback with exact quote would be an uncomfortable catch-22 for the owner.
To become a correct dedication it is better to be changed.
I think Dimitry knows what to do.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> All watches are adjudicated comrade, but you can enrol the list on the reserve list


please enrol me in the list!
who knows!

muchas gratias


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Applied markers


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

del.


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh if I had the money and knew about this before lol

I watch a chap on youtube called Kreosan and another called Bald and Bankrupt with both making forays into the exclusion zone, Kreosan and his mates established a liveable flat within Pripyat they use as a base for all manners of mischief, last week they were taking readings from the infamous "death bucket" which at its heart is quite a lot of rads and this week the chap was playing pranks on his friends using a bluetooth speaker he loaded with howling wolves and one of his mates looked very uncomfortable in the trouser department... somewhat damp 

If it weren't for me medical needs I would be out there building a log cabin for me and my cats, three wheeler and live off the land...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Dodgydruid said:


> Oh if I had the money and knew about this before lol
> 
> I watch a chap on youtube called Kreosan and another called Bald and Bankrupt with both making forays into the exclusion zone, Kreosan and his mates established a liveable flat within Pripyat they use as a base for all manners of mischief, last week they were taking readings from the infamous "death bucket" which at its heart is quite a lot of rads and this week the chap was playing pranks on his friends using a bluetooth speaker he loaded with howling wolves and one of his mates looked very uncomfortable in the trouser department... somewhat damp
> 
> If it weren't for me medical needs I would be out there building a log cabin for me and my cats, three wheeler and live off the land...


Good place to bury your Invicta too


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey there's a thought, if I can get this fixing of watches going in the right direction, I could become the radioactive watchsmith saving money on nighttime illumination and all them stalkers must need some sort of watch fixeryness...

More likely I would end up the Mad Englishman eaten by wolves...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, a video that Meranom sen us.






I like the final result a lot, with the mistake of the second hand, but Dmitry tell us that we don't have possibility to fix the colour on the secon hand.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice one!
Unfortunate I couldn't register for this project as no one ever accepted my registration to the Spanish forum


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, a video that Meranom sen us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will meranom also be selling it independently, or did they make the video just for you guys?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> Nice one!
> Unfortunate I couldn't register for this project as no one ever accepted my registration to the Spanish forum


Yes i don't know what was happening on the spanish forum, but i tried to help some guys from here in the registration. I even tried to register them myself with his mail without any success. The truth, it's a shame


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> Will meranom also be selling it independently, or did they make the video just for you guys?


Hello comrade

Theoretically, the 200 will be sold in the Spanish forum. There is a long waiting list, so I don't think meranom sells any on their website. Although the same thing happened in Baikal and Meranom sold 4 or 5 that were left over on its website.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Victor, has the waiting list undergone significant movements?


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Quite clever how the three dial features appear to "float" over the dial, dammit that is just such a nice piece and Meranom should do a more open limited run maybe with a standard caseback so the Spanish limited editions retain their uniqueness.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Danilao said:


> Hi Victor, has the waiting list undergone significant movements?


Hello Dani

Well, for now the list still a bit quiet, i think , if i'm not wrong, the next to enrol the project is the 211 on the waiting list (duplicado). I think you're on 240 position. But i can assure you that when it's time to pay there are much comrades that left the list.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello Dani
> 
> Well, for now the list still a bit quiet, i think , if i'm not wrong, the next to enrol the project is the 211 on the waiting list (duplicado). I think you're on 240 position. But i can assure you that when it's time to pay there are much comrades that left the list.


Yes, they have not updated the list yet but I believe you are right 211 is now the first on the waitlist (I am watching closely, I am 213...).

I believe Meranom will create private links once they are ready to sell. Members of the Spanish forum were pretty angry when some Baikals where sold to people who were not on their list.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

borgil said:


> Yes, they have not updated the list yet but I believe you are right 211 is now the first on the waitlist (I am watching closely, I am 213...).
> 
> I believe Meranom will create private links once they are ready to sell. Members of the Spanish forum were pretty angry when some Baikals where sold to people who were not on their list.


Yes, people on the Spanish forum were upset because Meranom only left a couple of hours to award the 4 or 5 Baikals that were not paid by the members of the final list.

In the Baikal waiting list there were still comrades who wanted a Baikal and obviously in 2 hours it was impossible for them to get it.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Yes, people on the Spanish forum were upset because Meranom only left a couple of hours to award the 4 or 5 Baikals that were not paid by the members of the final list.
> 
> In the Baikal waiting list there were still comrades who wanted a Baikal and obviously in 2 hours it was impossible for them to get it.


That would be me.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

just saying this too.
I want one.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, today i opened the list for choosing the pripyat number. If you are in the final list you have to choose a number. You have 7 days to choose a number

@Kotsov i think you are in, i know because you're the last that entered from the waiting list.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is the link






Elección final NUMERO PRIPYAT


Hola buenas tardes compis, que tal estáis? Abro el siguiente hilo para que los que quedéis por elegir número en el Pripyat lo elijáis. El procedimiento es muy sencillo, simplemente tenéis que mirar la lista que voy a colgar (y actualizar cada poco) a continuación y elegir un número libre...




www.relojes-especiales.com


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, today i opened the list for choosing the pripyat number. If you are in the final list you have to choose a number. You have 7 days to choose a number
> 
> @Kotsov i think you are in, i know because you're the last that entered from the waiting list.


I'm in 21 hopefully


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Kotsov said:


> I'm in 21 hopefully


Maybe 199


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> Maybe 199


199 is already chosen. look at the list that I updated today and in the comments below. 199 was elected after i updated the list. please choose another number comrade


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Victorv said:


> 199 is already chosen. look at the list that I updated today and in the comments below. 199 was elected after i updated the list. please choose another number comrade


Just the lowest number possible then. 28?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> Just the lowest number possible then. 28?


Already choosen too. The lowest is 39, if you like the number please edit your post on the spanish forum with this number. for comrades after you can know that the 39 isn't available


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Done


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm on as 39 now. Thanks @Victorv for your help


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, i'm writting you because if you are in this list (i know there are some comrades from WUS in the list) you're in. You have two days to pick a number

The list


Duplicadocelsaborgilleejmarvar11nearcoBielForsaAlblouxgran hermanobasadrehojarojaang3ljguitronmaverick4404IlDottoredjuschathewatchdudeplordetroieAir AquariusLagunareredfroggyLATokyoGMTskipvelOrangeOrangeBitmapgrogsserbarmirFyodorDanilaosrelojes rusosCanadianJLUodokadoloSanti CarramiSanti Carrami

You can see the available numbers and pick them on this thread:






NUMEROS DISPONIBLES PARA LOS RESERVISTAS Pripyat


Hola buenos días chicos Abro el siguiente hilo para que los reservistas que deseen obtener un Pripyat elijan el número que les guste entre los que voy a poner a continuación: IMPORTANTE: como el primer hilo de elección de números se abrió el 05/11/2020 a las 19:07 y el plazo era de una semana...




www.relojes-especiales.com





Bests!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

This is a great news! 
Victor, could you book 124 for me while I try to solve my login and password problems?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Danilao said:


> This is a great news!
> Victor, could you book 124 for me while I try to solve my login and password problems?


Sure, 124 it's for you Dani


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Victorv said:


> Sure, 124 it's for you Dani


Thanks Vik, sooner or later I'll be able to catch that damned _cigüeña_ and then she'll end up roasted with potatoes


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Danilao said:


> Thanks Vik, sooner or later I'll be able to catch that damned _cigüeña_ and then she'll end up roasted with potatoes




The truth is that the question for login is a bit dificult for someone that isn't spanish. Bytheway i tryied to register comrades from here and i couldn't too. It's a shame


----------



## crackslackpacknack (Oct 2, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Hello Dani
> 
> Well, for now the list still a bit quiet, i think , if i'm not wrong, the next to enrol the project is the 211 on the waiting list (duplicado). I think you're on 240 position. But i can assure you that when it's time to pay there are much comrades that left the list.


Is there any way I can join the list at the moment?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, i'm writting you because if you are in this list (i know there are some comrades from WUS in the list) you're in. You have two days to pick a number
> 
> The list
> 
> ...


Hi Victorv, thanks for the news, very happy to see my name here (line 18, please note it's thewatchadude rather than the watchdude, hope the spelling error won't create issues).
As I haven't been able to register to the Spanish website, may I ask you to kindly pick number 48 for me? Thanks mate.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> Hi Victorv, thanks for the news, very happy to see my name here (line 18, please note it's thewatchadude rather than the watchdude, hope the spelling error won't create issues).
> As I haven't been able to register to the Spanish website, may I ask you to kindly pick number 48 for me? Thanks mate.


Of course, i can pick a number for you, but number 48 is already choosen, please chose one from the list here:






NUMEROS DISPONIBLES PARA LOS RESERVISTAS Pripyat


Hola buenos días chicos Abro el siguiente hilo para que los reservistas que deseen obtener un Pripyat elijan el número que les guste entre los que voy a poner a continuación: IMPORTANTE: como el primer hilo de elección de números se abrió el 05/11/2020 a las 19:07 y el plazo era de una semana...




www.relojes-especiales.com


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

crackslackpacknack said:


> Is there any way I can join the list at the moment?


Hello buddy, you can join the waiting list if you want. I can put your name on the waiting list


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Of course, i can pick a number for you, but number 48 is already choosen, please chose one from the list here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I checked the list but probably misread it--or didn't check the right one. Please pick No.55 for me.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Sorry I checked the list but probably misread it--or didn't check the right one. Please pick No.55 for me.


Sorry I have already reserved it.

The list in the first post of the RE thread is the original list before reservists started to pick their numbers.
You have to read trough the thread to find out what is still available.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

OK thanks for the heads up.
So let's say No.61, then if no longer available, 107, 108 or 109.

Victorv, sorry to complicate your life this way, and muchas gracias for the help.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Hello buddy, you can join the waiting list if you want. I can put your name on the waiting list


hi Victorv, how is the waiting list going?! do I have a remote possibility to be IN?!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> OK thanks for the heads up.
> So let's say No.61, then if no longer available, 107, 108 or 109.
> 
> Victorv, sorry to complicate your life this way, and muchas gracias for the help.


Hello comrade, don`t worry, number 61 for you ok?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

lorroberty said:


> hi Victorv, how is the waiting list going?! do I have a remote possibility to be IN?!


Ciao Lorroberty, come va?

well, the waiting list is long but Dmitry needs the list on Friday 20 of november, and still around 30 watches without owner. So if i were you i`ll put my name on the waiting list


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

For all the guys who have a number. Stay tuned because in a very few days you have to send me your mail (the one you have on Meranom) to send it to Dmitry


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Hello comrade, don`t worry, number 61 for you ok?


Yes please, 61 is fine.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, if you are in the waiting list, pleas check this thread, please use google traslator because there are some indications. If you still having doubts, you can write me, but i'm out this weekend, so i don't know when i can response. 23 numbers still without owner






NUMEROS DISPONIBLES PARA LOS RESERVISTAS Pripyat PARTE 2


Hola buenos días chicos Abro el siguiente hilo para que los reservistas que deseen obtener un Pripyat elijan el número que les guste entre los que voy a poner a continuación: IMPORTANTE: Si alguien estaba en la lista principal y todavía no ha cogido número, puede cogerlo. Pero una vez que se...




www.relojes-especiales.com





bests!


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Ciao Lorroberty, come va?
> 
> well, the waiting list is long but Dmitry needs the list on Friday 20 of november, and still around 30 watches without owner. So if i were you i`ll put my name on the waiting list


Yes please tell me how to put down my name!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

lorroberty said:


> Yes please tell me how to put down my name!


Are you registered on the RE forum comrade? I put your name yesterday on the waiting list. If you are registered you only have to put the number you want on the thread i post above. But please, read all the thread because there are some important info. If you don't understand something you can write me


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Are you registered on the RE forum comrade? I put your name yesterday on the waiting list. If you are registered you only have to put the number you want on the thread i post above. But please, read all the thread because there are some important info. If you don't understand something you can write me


Tried to register many times but I cannot answer the weird question correctly!!
Please help!
Number isn't important..


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

lorroberty said:


> Tried to register many times but I cannot answer the weird question correctly!!
> Please help!
> Number isn't important..


manage to register, waiting to be able to post anything.
if possible I would like number 179


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

lorroberty said:


> manage to register, waiting to be able to post anything.
> if possible I would like number 179


Already choosen comrade

Do you want 139?


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Already choosen comrade
> 
> Do you want 139?


yes! that's great also!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, if you're in the project, you have to put your mail on the sheet in this thread.

Look your number and only write your mail(the one that you are loged on Meranom). You can put your mail until thursday,19. Then Meranom will send us a link to buy the watch, so very important to write the mail you are loged on Meranom.






Ultimo paso: Listado con correos electrónicos para el distribuidor (Meranom)


Buenas, por favor, prestad atención. Último paso: Hay que rellenar el siguiente google docs. Cada participante debe incluir su dirección de correo electrónico (de la tienda de Meranom). Si, para la compra del reloj es necesario tener una cuenta en la tienda virtual del distribuidor...




www.relojes-especiales.com





If you don't understand something, you can write me


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, if you're in the project, you have to put your mail on the sheet in this thread.
> 
> Look your number and only write your mail(the one that you are loged on Meranom). You can put your mail until thursday,19. Then Meranom will send us a link to buy the watch, so very important to write the mail you are loged on Meranom.
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up 👍


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

I haven't been following this for a while. Is the whole dial lumed? Also what crown will the watch come with?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

OrangeOrange said:


> I haven't been following this for a while. Is the whole dial lumed? Also what crown will the watch come with?


Yes comrade, the dial is full lume. And the crown the one on this photo.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks fantastic, well done to the project team. Just a shame I didn't see this thread a few months ago!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Nice project all in all, looking forward paying triple the price on ebay for it.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

thanks! done! I added my email


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks great, where would I go to add my email?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Personally I think the “half life” second hand makes it.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

OrangeOrange said:


> Looks great, where would I go to add my email?


Hello comrade

All watches have now owner. If all are pay when meranom requires (in a few days i think) you have to search on on the second market. So sorry to say that


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, i'm writting you because if you are in this list (i know there are some comrades from WUS in the list) you're in. You have two days to pick a number
> 
> The list
> 
> ...


I thought it says I'm in because I'm on the list


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

OrangeOrange said:


> I thought it says I'm in because I'm on the list


Yes, that's true, but that was the list 7 days ago. Dmitry needs the complete list for this friday,20 and we can't wait more. So the watches were awarded to the next ones on the list, provided that those at the beginning had not answered before last Sunday. If you had answered before Sunday, you would have a watch.

So sorry to say that, comrade


----------



## crackslackpacknack (Oct 2, 2020)

I’m having the same problem of being able to post on the forum. Could I also please get one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Hello comrade
> 
> All watches have now owner. If all are pay when meranom requires (in a few days i think) you have to search on on the second market. So sorry to say that


 Ciao Victorv,
just a couple of questions that maybe are also of interest for others (sorry if I missed info that were already shared):
1- will we receive an email directly from Meranom? (hopefully not in the spam folder) ?
2- payment just in $ ?
3- are watches ready of is a pre-order? when will they be shipped?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

crackslackpacknack said:


> I'm having the same problem of being able to post on the forum. Could I also please get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry to say that comrade, but all watches have owner. If all members pay, you can only search one on the second hand market. If all watches aren't paid, those that are not paid, will go on sale on the meranom website


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

lorroberty said:


> Ciao Victorv,
> just a couple of questions that maybe are also of interest for others (sorry if I missed info that were already shared):
> 1- will we receive an email directly from Meranom? (hopefully not in the spam folder) ?
> 2- payment just in $ ?
> 3- are watches ready of is a pre-order? when will they be shipped?


Ciao lorroberty,

When we send the list of mails to Meranom (Friday,20), Meranom will send a mail to all the members of the list, with a link to make the purchase. Payment will be in $, 159$+ shipping cost. Most of the watches are already assembled (if not all) and the delibery will be really soon i think.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Victorv said:


> Ciao lorroberty,
> 
> When we send the list of mails to Meranom (Friday,20), Meranom will send a mail to all the members of the list, with a link to make the purchase. Payment will be in $, 159$+ shipping cost. Most of the watches are already assembled (if not all) and the delibery will be really soon i think.


all great news
grazie!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Personally I think the "half life" second hand makes it.


Could you please explain? Thanks!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> Could you please explain? Thanks!


There was some fuss about it being a different colour to the dial lume.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> There was some fuss about it being a different colour to the dial lume.


o yea, there are 3 shades of red on the watch. Looks good to me.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello. Just in case the comrade Redfroggy is reading this. He or she has to fill his email address to get his watch from meranom. The link is here:








lista de correos


Hoja 1 Atención: Abierto solo hasta el 19/11/20 Atention: Open until 19/11/20 Instrucciones: Busca tu nick y escribe tu dirección de correo electrónico (que tengas en la tienda de Meranom). No se toca nada más. Instructions: Find your nickname and write your email address (that you have in the ...




docs.google.com


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

columela said:


> Hello. Just in case the comrade Redfroggy is reading this. He or she has to fill his email address to get his watch from meranom. The link is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i have his mail comrade. Today when i write mine i will write his mail too


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Email received and watch paid for.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Same--thanks for the heads up, the meranom email was in the spam.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

email received! already paid for the watch!

ps weirdly I did not have free shipping on this (I never do the UPS because I am sure I would end up paying a good 35% more for taxes etc)


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Guys, please check your mail box, Meranom already sent the links for payment


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

lorroberty said:


> email received! already paid for the watch!
> 
> ps weirdly I did not have free shipping on this (I never do the UPS because I am sure I would end up paying a good 35% more for taxes etc)


Yes, shipping cost is separate this time for all of us


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

And the wait begins... 
Thanks again for that great project Victorv!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

borgil said:


> And the wait begins...
> Thanks again for that great project Victorv!


Now the worst part comrade. The waiting


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

borgil said:


> And the wait begins...
> Thanks again for that great project Victorv!


Thank you from me too.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Victorv said:


> Guys, please check your mail box, Meranom already sent the links for payment


74 payed.. While paying do we need to mentioned the watch #? I did not but then I forwarded my order confirmation mail including the watch no.. I hope it is ok..


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

kakefe said:


> 74 payed.. While paying do we need to mentioned the watch #? I did not but then I forwarded my order confirmation mail including the watch no.. I hope it is ok..


Don't worry about that comrade, Meranom knows wich watch belong to all of us


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Pripyat a go go.

(Landscape)


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Mine was shipped... hopefully will get it soon. 🤞


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

First photos from Lagazeta from RE


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Got mine. First impression is: Fantastic watch.
big, heavy, enormous bracelet (removed 2 links for my wrist). Bracelet is nicely made (i guess this is a standard modern Vostok bracelet but I never had one). Watch has correct serial number that I picked. packaging is good, simple secure box with passport and warranty. No extra books or any materials.

No scratches, No dirt under the crystal (and I use microscope to examine). Absolutely no issues externally. Dial and hands are well made, clean, well lumed. Nice even glow (no dark or bright spots).bezel is smooth with nice tension.

Inside: I did not open yet (see no need at this time). Timegrapher shows an Ok picture. Yes, it is a brand new, needs to work a bit to settle but for all of you who do not have a timegrapher here is what I see. Amplitude is around 260 face up and down. On the side the amplitude is a bit lower 245 and there is noise.

Personally I am fully satisfied with this purchase and would like to specially thank Victor for all the help and time he invested in helping all us with the Spanish forum.

Well done Meranom!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-O

Bello!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Odessa200 said:


> Got mine. First impression is: Fantastic watch.
> big, heavy, enormous bracelet (removed 2 links for my wrist). Bracelet is nicely made (i guess this is a standard modern Vostok bracelet but I never had one). Watch has correct serial number that I picked. packaging is good, simple secure box with passport and warranty. No extra books or any materials.
> 
> No scratches, No dirt under the crystal (and I use microscope to examine). Absolutely no issues externally. Dial and hands are well made, clean, well lumed. Nice even glow (no dark or bright spots).bezel is smooth with nice tension.
> ...


Great 

Happy to see that you like the watch and it's keeping good time. Many thanks for your review and your photos on the timegrapher, are really interesting.

Enjoy it my friend


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Cleared customs. I excited.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Keeping myself warm.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone else got it? Curious to hear your experience and impression of the watch


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Not yet. On its way....


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Odessa200 said:


> Anyone else got it? Curious to hear your experience and impression of the watch


Mine is in the loving hands of the Italian customs which is swinging it between one office and another. 
I expect another 3/4 days before his release and departure in the direction of my home. 
I sincerely hope not to be loaded with additional charges :-/


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Odessa200 said:


> Anyone else got it? Curious to hear your experience and impression of the watch


I'm waiting for mine too my friend. I hope it don't delay so much


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Mine is at the local delivery office. Could be today......


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Mine is about to imminently leave Russia... for two weeks now.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Mine is about to imminently leave Russia... for two weeks now.


Its fairly important to not hold your breath.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Pripyat for sale at meranom.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Pripyat for sale at meranom.


#134 and 156 apparently


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

yikes! I could have even avoided shipping expenses buying it now   
I am so cheap


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> Pripyat for sale at meranom.


Sold out already? I only see the bezel.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> Sold out already? I only see the bezel.


Sorry if you missed it due to someone seeing my post earlier. But I frankly doubt you would have got it 5 hours later even without me posting that message.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> Pripyat for sale at meranom.


5 comrades didn't pay the watch, and today Meranom has released them


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> Sorry if you missed it due to someone seeing my post earlier. But I frankly doubt you would have got it 5 hours later even without me posting that message.


No problem, I'll catch it on ebay some day (probably for double the price though)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> Sorry if you missed it due to someone seeing my post earlier. But I frankly doubt you would have got it 5 hours later even without me posting that message.


They both sold less than 20 minutes after your post (and no, I wasn't one of the lucky buyers  )


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Now that I have mine I’m really pleased with it. It’s distinctive.

I’ve never come across this case before. It’s really nice from the sides.

Great thing it is.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> They both sold less than 20 minutes after your post (and no, I wasn't one of the lucky buyers  )


You can still buy the bezel if you want


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> Now that I have mine I'm really pleased with it. It's distinctive.
> I've never come across this case before. It's really nice from the sides.
> Great thing it is.


Glad you were able to get in on that. I was on the original list of 200 (number 200 actually). My "need" to own it waned over time and I decided to move onto other acquisitions. 
Anyway, it looks great congratulations.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> You can still buy the bezel if you want


I know but... ...it's the dial I really like


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Here's mine. So beautiful and it feels so comfy on the wrist! Love this Pripyat!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Lovely. Respect and thanks to VictorV and all that pulled this off.


----------



## Adrenaline96 (Jul 8, 2020)

Another cool one I missed... Eh, it wasn't meant to be, such is life.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Adrenaline96 said:


> Another cool one I missed... Eh, it wasn't meant to be, such is life.


Just wait a bit and it will come on ebay - I'd reckon double the price though 

I ordered the bezel from meranom, gonna try to build something interesting with it (WHEN I FINALLY FIND THE TIME  )


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

To French guys on this thread, there might be good news this week. 
Mine cleared French customs earlier this morning.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

There is already one for sale on the Spanish forum:





Vostok Prypiat RE SE IV


Buenas tardes compañeros. Saco el último en llegar, cuarto proyecto del Subforo Ruso con Meranom. Edición numerada y limitada a 200 unidades. Hay mucha información sobre el reloj en el foro. Marca: Vostok Modelo: Amphibia Prypiat RE SE IV Año de compra (nuevo): Noviembre 2020 Año de compra...




www.relojes-especiales.com


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

borgil said:


> There is already one for sale on the Spanish forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddamit, I'm being bombarded with watches that I like... nah, no way I can get this one now...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> goddamit, I'm being bombarded with watches that I like... nah, no way I can get this one now...


You are missing out...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Kotsov said:


> You are missing out...


I know, I was dumb buying other stupid watches, can't have them all... besides, I wouldn't know how to log in that forum.

edit: But! I bought the bezel from meranom, just wait till I make my own version of the Pripyat...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

the Spanish one is gone, if someone was interested (no I didn't buy it, someone else did)...


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I am waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Found it today, very nice heavy looking piece. Congrats to the project leaders, and especially to Victor for his help here.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> Found it today, very nice heavy looking piece. Congrats to the project leaders, and especially to Victor for his help here.
> 
> View attachment 15610800


What is on the crystal?


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

The best Vostok ever...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> What is on the crystal?


Ruh Roh...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The plastic cover. I usually leave it on the watch until it falls down "naturally.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Just arrived


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Finally at home  many thanks all the comrades from here to be part of the project


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Ive got one. What a lovely watch!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Bummed that I missed out on this one. Anyone want to sell theirs?


----------



## CierzoZgz (Apr 21, 2015)

It looks nice on wrist. I'm a lucky and proud "Pripyat" owner and I'd like to show you my unit










Several months since my last post in WUS, but after i read this entire thread, I must express my admiration for Victor and our comrades Jere and Cronos Fugit from RE for their succesly management in this entire project, and tell him my proudness for the altruist aid he gave here at WUS to spread to everyone the chance for get an unit .


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Rista said:


> Bummed that I missed out on this one. Anyone want to sell theirs?


Not me


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

mine is still blocked.. it seems it is already in Italy since 14 December but not moving..


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

lorroberty said:


> mine is still blocked.. it seems it is already in Italy since 14 December but not moving..


Should have used the seagulls


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

the watch is finally here!!!! very nice, have to evaluate a different strap option because the bracelet although better than regular Vostok is not great..


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

My watch, along with that of another Italian friend, have both stopped since November 29 somewhere between Russia (where tracking stops) and Italy. 

This delay seems to be exquisitely local even if shared among us lucky ones. 
However, the circumstance is strange, also because some packages sent after the Prypiat are moving with much more agility :-/


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Danilao said:


> My watch, along with that of another Italian friend, have both stopped since November 29 somewhere between Russia (where tracking stops) and Italy.
> 
> This delay seems to be exquisitely local even if shared among us lucky ones.
> However, the circumstance is strange, also because some packages sent after the Prypiat are moving with much more agility :-/


Hope you get it soon.


----------



## lorroberty (Mar 27, 2020)

Danilao said:


> My watch, along with that of another Italian friend, have both stopped since November 29 somewhere between Russia (where tracking stops) and Italy.
> 
> This delay seems to be exquisitely local even if shared among us lucky ones.
> However, the circumstance is strange, also because some packages sent after the Prypiat are moving with much more agility :-/


Danilao il mio è rimasto bloccato per 1 mese quasi in italia e poi in 3 giorni è passato alla dogana ed è arrivato a casa mia. Dal 14 dicembre al 9 gennaio non ho avuto nessun aggiornamento di tracking!

sii fiducioso!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Kotsov said:


> Hope you get it soon.





lorroberty said:


> sii fiducioso!


Thanks for the solidarity, I hope I will soon have it on my wrist also because the photos already published are making me more and more greedy ;-)

Lorrob, io mi son fatto l'idea sia andata a finire come detto qua, e spero risolvano presto :-/


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Danilao said:


> My watch, along with that of another Italian friend, have both stopped since November 29 somewhere between Russia (where tracking stops) and Italy.
> 
> This delay seems to be exquisitely local even if shared among us lucky ones.
> However, the circumstance is strange, also because some packages sent after the Prypiat are moving with much more agility :-/


So sorry to read this Dani. I hope all goes well and you have the watch in a few days


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

My package was also last scanned on November 30 "Released from Russia."


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

The watch got the 2nd place!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Odessa200 said:


> The watch got the 2nd place!


Mine would've gotten first! 










Btw, I couldn't understand what happened with the "Little Prince" watch - can one buy it? I imagine it would be quite expensive...


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Mine would've gotten first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prince was disqualified because they failed to actually produce the watches in 2020. I am sure they will win in 2021 unless we beat them with the Sadko remake


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm waiting for my Raketa Leopard to arrive end of January, but this Vostok is very nice too. What was the price of it? If anyone does not like his I am willing to buy it


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> I'm waiting for my Raketa Leopard to arrive end of January, but this Vostok is very nice too. What was the price of it? If anyone does not like his I am willing to buy it


good luck with that, I tried to buy one from a guy who was selling his on the Spanish forum, it was gone before I could register there

I don't even think it was very expensive, around 200 dollars or euros

good news though - you can buy the bezel from meranom!


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't need just the bezel  Will wait and see.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

I am sure some will be for sale. People get tired of their watches and start selling. Initially it is hot item and everyone wants it but give it some time and the opportunity will present itself.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I would expect it to rise in value, though.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> I would expect it to rise in value, though.


we will see. Most Soviet watches were not in demand for decades before they started to raise in value. Yea, these were made in small number. Some will be lost/damaged. Will see how much value they will pick up.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Goddamit I missed it again!






Vendo mi Vostok Prypiat Edición Limitada Relojes Especiales


Se incluye armis original aún sin desembalar y una correa de cuero rojo. Marca: Vostok Modelo: Amfibia 160SE – RE SE IV (Prypiat) Año de compra (nuevo): 2020 Año de compra por quien lo vende (si es distinto): 2020 Estado (nuevo/usado): nuevo Movimiento: Vostok 2415 Caja (medidas): 40 mm...




relojes-especiales.com





I really need to pay more attention to my emails...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Stuff on RE forums sells out really quickly. I managed to find a Pripyat but now looking for a Baikal as well.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

After almost two months my Prypiat seems to have found its way again and moves with the usual calm typical of those caught by hibernation in the long winter of the steppe


----------



## jonjeff (Dec 18, 2013)

Victorv said:


> Also, I'm one of the three guys who are organizating this project. The project is already finished and only is needed to finish the interested list.
> 
> Now we are confirming the interest of the first guys who enroled in the project long time ago, it's going to be 200 watches, and many are already confirmed. But during these days (maybe the 21 of February) we are going to open the list again to all those who want to sign up,until reaching 200.
> 
> ...


Hello
Is it too late to add our name on the waiting list?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

jonjeff said:


> Hello
> Is it too late to add our name on the waiting list?


the project is done and all watches purchased. Keep checking secondary market sales: some people will be selling their watches.


----------



## jonjeff (Dec 18, 2013)

Odessa200 said:


> the project is done and all watches purchased. Keep checking secondary market sales: some people will be selling their watches.


My bad im too late!!!
Very nice project.
Thanks for the reply
Who ever wants to sell it, please reach to me.
Na Zdorovie


----------



## painfall (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello guys! If someone is selling one of these, please contact me!

Best Regards,
Dimitar


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

The Prypiat (Priapus, for friends, he was also a _ liquidator _) landed on the Campigiana plain :-D










In my house something like this


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Goddamit I missed it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry guy. I bought that one.


----------



## painfall (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm still searching for one of these.


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

Be patient and pay attention to Relojes Especiales web (and be registered there, obviously).


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-D


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Well my package appears to have been lost so I'm back to searching for one again. Very frustrating.



Millones said:


> Be patient and pay attention to Relojes Especiales web (and be registered there, obviously).


From my experience so far, people usually prefer not to ship outside Spain from there. Understandable but it means it's pretty hard to obtain one now.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

;-)


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

(_!_)


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Thats it. Pripyat for me tomorrow


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Late to the game but wow! 🤩👏


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Victorv said:


> Also, I'm one of the three guys who are organizating this project. The project is already finished and only is needed to finish the interested list.
> 
> Now we are confirming the interest of the first guys who enroled in the project long time ago, it's going to be 200 watches, and many are already confirmed. But during these days (maybe the 21 of February) we are going to open the list again to all those who want to sign up,until reaching 200.
> 
> ...


I've been unable to join the site. What a wonky captcha.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Ticonderoga said:


> I've been unable to join the site. What a wonky captcha.


What does that mean?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Kotsov said:


> What does that mean?











Relojes Especiales Amphibian SE IV: Pripyat


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) It appears our Spanish neighbor forum Relojes Especiales has started discussing their fourth Amphibian SE project, and this one is dedicated to Pripyat and the Chernobyl liquidators, featuring a nuclear theme and a...




www.watchuseek.com





*n0bby
Registered*
Joined Sep 28, 2019
5 Posts
#4 • 12 mo ago

You need to register first - but I can't register because it includes a random question: Complete the phrase "With time and a ..."

I don't know what this phrase is, I assume it's a Spanish saying, and the answer needs to be in Spanish. So I'm stuck!

-----------------------------------

I'm having the same problem trying to register at the Spanish site (see page 1 of this thread).


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

If you want, put the sentence here and I could help you. 

BTW, it appears a Spanish flag under your name and you can't understand Spanish idioms...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Relojes Especiales Amphibian SE IV: Pripyat
> 
> 
> (A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) It appears our Spanish neighbor forum Relojes Especiales has started discussing their fourth Amphibian SE project, and this one is dedicated to Pripyat and the Chernobyl liquidators, featuring a nuclear theme and a...
> ...


Hello comrade,

What phrase are they asking? Can you please copy-paste the phrase? Without translation


----------



## Nevidljivi (Dec 27, 2020)

Dmitry was selling Pripyat dails.
He will do this for other project for sure.
No respect


----------



## Nevidljivi (Dec 27, 2020)

All are sold out and will see now monster versions on market soon


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nevidljivi said:


> Dmitry was selling Pripyat dails.
> He will do this for other project for sure.
> No respect


unethical move by Dimitry … 😤


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Could anyone explain, please.
What is the difference between selling dials from Pripyat project and Slava WUS dials?
Why everything was ok when he sold several dials with defects from Slava WUS and such a drama about selling the similar remains of Pripyat project?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bandido said:


> Could anyone explain, please.
> What is the difference between selling dials from Pripyat project and Slava WUS dials?
> Why everything was ok when he sold several dials with defects from Slava WUS and such a drama about selling the similar remains of Pripyat project?


Personally I am NOT ok with sales for of any special parts made for forum projects. Ideal approach, imho, the project manager uses the remaining funds to obtain all special parts from the manufacturer and stores them for repairs/replacements of the project watches. A person who is in possession of a forum watch can ask the project manager for a part paying shipping. I know: there are some aspects of this flow that needs to be defined better. What I do not like is when the manufacturer starts randomly selling special parts that only can lead to some franken and counterfeit watches.


----------

